# GT: Dallas Mavericks vs Chicago Bulls 11/14



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

vs









*Dallas Mavericks [2-4] vs Chicago Bulls [3-3]*
November 14th, 2006 8:30 PM ET -- Dallas TX 
*TV:* TXA21
*Radio:* ESPN 103.3FM


*Points Per Game:* CHI 97.2, DAL 96.3
*Points Allowed:* CHI 90.3, DAL 103.7
*Field Goal %:* CHI 45.4, DAL 46.2
*Rebounds Per Game:* CHI 40.7, DAL 36.5 

*Game Notes*
The Dallas Mavericks got off to a poor start but appear to have picked up some momentum. Superstar Dirk Nowitzki and the Mavericks go for their third straight victory when the Chicago Bulls pay a visit on Tuesday. On Sunday, Nowitzki recorded 26 points and 10 rebounds and speedy Jason Terry chipped in 24 points as Dallas posted an 103-96 triumph over the Portland Trail Blazers. It was just the second time they kept an opponent under 100 points this campaign. After starting the season with a dismal 0-4 record, the Mavericks have managed to post consecutive wins. Kirk Hinrich scored a season-best 23 points and Luol Deng added 21 and a season-high 12 rebounds for the Bulls in Saturday's 89-80 victory against the Indiana Pacers. Defensive specialist Ben Wallace had eight points and a season-high 18 rebounds in the win.

Chicago is opening a seven-game road trip necessitated by Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey Circus' stand at the United Center. The Bulls are just a lowly 4-42 when their arena is occupied by the circus since 1999-2000.

The Mavericks have won 15 of their last 16 meetings against the Bulls, including a 98-94 win here on January 31 last season. The 7-foot Nowitzki has averaged 20.5 points in his last 15 matchups vs. Chicago. 


*Injuries*







*Josh Howard GF -* Howard will be out two weeks with a sprained left ankle, the Associated Press reports.







*DJ Mbenga C -* Mbenga is out with a strained tendon in his left foot. 







*Adrian Griffin GF -* Griffin missed practice Monday with a strained calf but said he'd play Tuesday against Dallas, the Chicago Tribune reports.







*Chris Duhon PG -* Duhon worked with the first unit in Monday's practice, seemingly indicating that he will replace Ben Gordon in the starting lineup for Tuesday's game, the Chicago Tribune reports.







*Mike Sweetney FC -* Sweetney has not played in any of Chicago's first six games of the season.

*Lines*
Chicago
Dallas -5.0​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Very nice!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW... Love that Bulls logo. That one turned out REALLY well.

If I were a huge Bulls fan, I'd be all over it.

:cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If Griff does play, it'll be fun watching him and Stack mix it up... :banana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> BTW... Love that Bulls logo. That one turned out REALLY well.
> 
> If I were a huge Bulls fan, I'd be all over it.
> 
> :cheers:


You can always migrate to the Bulls board, I hear they are hunting for more fans. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> You can always migrate to the Bulls board, I hear they are hunting for more fans. :biggrin:


LOL... it's ok.

It's more laid back and relaxing here. It's almost like a retirement community....

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> You can always migrate to the Bulls board, I hear they are hunting for more fans. :biggrin:


What do you mean, *hunting* ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... it's ok.
> 
> It's more laid back and relaxing here. It's almost like a retirement community....
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Older by the day... :verysad:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


>


Inspired by that little banner, I think I will start spamming the board by ending all of my posts with this:


Since we are not allowed pictures in our sig....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Older by the day... :verysad:


Well.... that's true for EVERYBODY.... except you are at the front of the race.

:clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Inspired by that little banner, I think I will start spamming the board by ending all of my posts with this.....


I like....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I could put this one at the end of mine as a sign of insult to everyone... :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I could put this one at the end of mine as a sign of insult to everyone... :clown:


OMG....

Remove the Jersey and you got a Chris Kaman.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ahhh, you gotta give Dirk a little more credit than that... Kaman's hair looks like 12 strands of string coming out of a cantelope.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> OMG....
> 
> Remove the Jersey and you got a Chris Kaman.....


I had a doozy of the Caveman, but it's copyrighted. :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ahhh, you gotta give Dirk a little more credit than that... Kaman's hair looks like 12 strands of string coming out of a cantelope.


LOL.... I was going to say that as well.

"Remove the Jersey AND hair, and you got a Chris Kaman."

What I was trying to point out is that:

Dirk making face = Kaman's normal face....

:clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Or... a completely undoctored image of Kaman (yeah right...)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Ahhh, you gotta give Dirk a little more credit than that... Kaman's hair looks like 12 strands of string coming out of a cantelope.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Or... a completely undoctored image of Kaman (yeah right...)


:rotf:

And let's not forget about Sam I Am in the corner :laugh:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Who's hot?* Jerry Stackhouse
In three games as the starter in place of Josh Howard, the 6-6 Stackhouse has averaged 17 points and shot a robust 21-of-42 from the field. ... Jason Terry is riding a hot streak, too. He's averaging 25.7 points in the last three games and has hit 10 of 19 shots from 3-point range. ... Erick Dampier has had at least seven rebounds in four of the last five games.

*Who's not?* Ben Gordon
The Bulls guard followed up a 1-of-10 shooting night with a 1-of-8 showing Saturday against Indiana. But the streaky shooter is capable of popping off for 37, as he did against Milwaukee last week. ... The Bulls as a whole haven't exactly been scorching the earth. Since that opening-night blowout of Miami, they are a pedestrian 2-3. 

*SEASON NOTES*
For those of you with short attentions spans, here are more recent notes and trends as well as observations from the Mavericks last game:
• For the first time in franchise history, Dallas opened a season with four straight losses…the Mavericks did not pick up their fourth loss until Game 14 last season and in 2002-03, their third loss came on Game 26…it also marked the first time Dallas lost four straight regular season games under Head Coach Avery Johnson…the Mavericks last four-game losing streak was from 12/17-12/23/03.

• According to the Elias Sports Bureau, over the last 25 seasons, the only other team to lose at least its first three games of a season following an appearance in the NBA Finals was the Philadelphia 76ers, who dropped their first five games in 2001…also according to Elias, of the 57 teams in NBA history to win 60 games, no other team started the following season with more than two losses before their first victory…only one posted an 0-2 start (the Lakers in 1990).

• The Mavericks have opened the season losing both of their home games and have dropped three straight home games dating back to the 2005-06 regular season…Dallas only lost consecutive home games once last season (11/26 vs. Memphis and 12/1 vs. San Antonio)…following those consecutive home losses last season, the Mavericks won 29 of their final 34 home games, including a franchise-high 16 straight from 1/3-3/3/06.

• Dallas has not allowed fewer than 96 points or held its opponent to below 46% shooting in any games this season…Maverick opponents are averaging 103.7 points on 50.1% shooting this season up from a franchise-low 93.1 points per game on 44.3% shooting in 2005-06…Dallas allowed four straight opponents to score 100+ points from 11/4-11/9…the last time the Mavericks allowed 100+ in four or more consecutive games was a six-game stretch from 3/7-3/17/02.

• The Mavericks have shot a higher percentage than their opponent in each of the past two games after shooting a lower percentage in each of the first four games…Dallas was 48-4 when shooting a higher percentage in 2005-06 and 12-18 when shooting a lower percentage

• Over the past two games, Dallas is averaging 111.0 points (222 total) on 54.9% (78-142) shooting from the floor, 43.3% (13-30 3FGs) shooting from 3-point range and 88.3% (53-60 FTs) shooting from the line…the first four games of the season, the Mavericks averaged 89.0 points on 42.4% shooting from the floor, 32.1% shooting from 3-point range and 72.7% shooting from the line.

• Dallas has shot 50.0% or better from the floor in each of the past two games…the Mavericks were 18-4 when shooting 50.0% or better in 2005-06…the Mavericks have also shot 40.0% or better from 3-point range in each of the past two games…Dallas was 32-3 when shooting 40.0% or better from downtown last season.

• Dirk Nowitzki is shooting 50.5% from the floor and 46.7% from 3-point range…last season, he shot a career-high 48.0% from the floor and 40.6% from 3-point range…he is also averaging 3.2 assists which would be a career-high as well.

• Over the past four games, Dirk Nowitzki is averaging 10.0 free throw attempts…he had five in the first two games combined.

• Dirk Nowitzki has four double-doubles in the six games this season…he had just five double-doubles in November of last season (14 games).

• Dirk Nowitzki is averaging just 3.3 points on 35.2% (6-17 FGs) shooting in fourth quarters this season…last season, he averaged 6.8 points per fourth quarter and scored 10+ points in a fourth quarter 22 times.

• Dirk Nowitzki played 40 minutes without a turnover at Portland on 11/12…Nowitzki did not commit a turnover in 15 games last season, including six in which he played 40+ minutes…last season, Nowitzki was the only player in the league’s top 15 scorers to average fewer than 2.0 tpg.

• Dirk Nowitzki has scored 10+ points in a quarter four times over the past two games and six time total this season (62 times in 2005-06).

• Dallas is averaging 18.5 3-point attempts per game up from 13.6 last season…the Mavericks have attempted 20+ 3-pointer twice after doing so seven times in 2005-06…Dallas had as many or more 3FGA as FTA in three of the first four games of the season after doing so just five times in 2005-06.

• The Mavericks have just 137 free throw attempts this season while their opponent has 136 free throws made.

• Dallas had 21 assists on 11/12 at Portland, marking its second 20+ assist game of the season (1-1 mark)…the Mavericks were 24-4 when recording 20+ assists last season…Dallas is averaging just 16.8 apg after recording a franchise-low 18.0 apg last season…the Mavericks have just 101 assists to 95 turnovers this season.

• Devin Harris has started the past four games (2-2 mark)…he started just four times last season and Dallas was 4-0 in those games…over the past four games, Harris is averaging 10.3 points (41 total) on 50.0% shooting (14-28 FGs) from the floor while adding 3.5 apg (14 total), 3.0 rpg (12 total) and 2.00 spg (8 total)…he has tallied 4+ assists in three of the last four games (Mavs 1-2 mark)…Dallas was 20-2 when Harris had 4+ assists last season.

• Devin Harris has attempted four free throws in each of the past two games after having just six total in the first four games of the season…Harris averaged 4.2 FTA per game in 2005-06…he is shooting 92.9% (13-14 FTs) from the line after shooting 72.9% his first two seasons.

• After averaging 10.0 points on 36.4% shooting the first three games of the season, Jason Terry has scored 20+ points in each of the past three games and is averaging 25.7 points (77 total) on 57.4% (27-47 FGs) shooting…Terry scored 20+ points in three or more games twice last season with a high of four straight (2/23-3/2/06).

• Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Terry have both scored 20+ points in each of the past two games (Mavs 2-0)…Dallas was 21-6 last season when both players scored 20+ points in the same game.

• After not hitting a single 3-pointer in the first two games of the season, Jason Terry has shot 48.1% (13-27 3FGs) from behind-the-arc the past four games and is shooting 43.3% for the season…he has made four 3FGM in each of the past two games (Mavs 2-0)…Dallas was 12-0 when he had 4+ 3FGM last season…Terry has only accounted for 33.3% (13 of 39) of the Mavericks 3-pointers this season compared to 41.1% in 2005-06.

• Jerry Stackhouse has started the past three games and is averaging 17.0 points (51 total) on 50.0% shooting (21-42 FGs) after averaging just 7.7 points on 33.3% shooting while coming off the bench for the first three games of the season.

• Jerry Stackhouse finished one assist shy of a double-double at Portland on 11/12…his nine assists in that game are the most he’s had in a single game as a Mavericks…last season, Dallas was 14-3 in games in which Stackhouse had 4+ assists.

• Jerry Stackhouse had four free throw attempts on 11/12 at Portland after recording just seven in the first five games of the season combined… he went consecutive games (11/6 vs. Golden State and 11/8 at the Clippers) without a single FTA after only recording zero FTA five times in 2005-06…Stackhouse averaged 4.0 FTA per game last season.

• Jerry Stackhouse has recorded three steals in each of the past two games after having just one steal in the first four games of the season combined…Stackhouse had 3 steals in the same game just twice all of last season.

• Erick Dampier has scored 7+ points in five of the six games this season and in each of the past four games…Dampier never had 7+ points in four consecutive games last season…he scored 7+ points in 32 of his 82 games played in 2005-06…in the first four games of the season, Dampier did not have a single FGM in the fourth quarter…he’s had 5 FGM in the past two fourth quarters combined.

• Greg Buckner has committed just two turnovers in 124 minutes played this season…he led the NBA in steals to turnover ratio in 2005-06 (1.67) and would have been first in 2004-05 had he qualified…Buckner has also made four 3-pointers this season, he had just 17 in his first three seasons as a Maverick (1999-00 through 2001-02) but hit a career-high 86 3FGM for Denver in 2005-06.

• Gana Diop is averaging 3.0 offensive boards per game this season and had a career-high tying 6 vs. San Antonio on 11/2…he averaged 2.9 offensive rebounds per game in the preseason after averaging 1.8 orpg in 2005-06.

• After shooting 5-of-9 in the season opener vs. San Antonio on 11/2, Austin Croshere has shot 2-of-14 from the floor over his past three games played…he shot just 28.6% in the preseason…he is averaging just 1.8 rebounds this season after averaging 5.3 rpg for Indiana in 2005-06 (second highest rebounding average of his career).

• Maverick opponents are averaging 28.2 fourth quarter points this season on 47.5% shooting after averaging just 22.4 fourth quarter points on 41.4% shooting in 2005-06.

• Dallas has outrebounded its last two opponents (both wins) after failing to outrebound the opposition in each of the first four games of the season (0-4 mark)…last season, the Mavericks were 43-10 when outrebounding their opponent and 17-12 when failing to…Dallas is averaging just 36.5 rpg this season (down from 42.2 in 2005-06) but opponents are averaging just 36.0 (38.3 in 2005-06)…over the past two games, Mavericks opponents are averaging just 27.5 rebounds (55 total).

• Maverick opponents are averaging just 9.0 offensive rebounds per game and have recorded 10 or more just twice…last season, opponents averaged 11.4 orpg… the Mavericks held their opponent below 10 offensive boards 17 times over the final 37 games of 2005-06 (including 5 of the last 10) after doing so just 12 times the first 45 games.

• Dallas attempted just 69 shots at Portland on 11/12 and is averaging just 77.5 FGA per game while opponents are averaging 74.2 FGA…the Mavericks have not taken more than 88 shots in a single game this season…back in 2003-04, Dallas AVERAGED 88.2 FGA.

• Opponents have blocked a total of two shots over the past two games.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> • Dallas is averaging 18.5 3-point attempts per game up from 13.6 last season…the Mavericks have attempted 20+ 3-pointer twice after doing so seven times in 2005-06…*Dallas had as many or more 3FGA as FTA in three of the first four games of the season after doing so just five times in 2005-06*.


That stat alone tells you all you need to know about what's wrong with them thus far.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Who else is going to the game? 

I AM! :biggrin: 

It's up to whoever not attending the game to keep this forum alive during game time. (This comment is not directed toward bray1967. :biggrin: )


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Don't expect much posting from me either, I'll be at the AAC too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's up to whoever not attending the game to keep this forum alive during game time. (This comment is not directed toward bray1967. :biggrin: )


Thank you...as you may know, evenings are hell for me due to recent schedule modifications.

In other words: I can't get home from work.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I came here to see the score - and nobody's home...


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I was excited and encouraged about tonights game. Excellent move to have Devin at point guard down the stretch. A coast to coast victory for the Mavericks. We got huge play out of Dampier and Diop. Dirk was his self as always. Mavs were perfect at the line 24/24. Avery has finally got the Mavs playing at the level we need to compete at a high level.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice win for the Mavs tonight. I love how Devin is shooting the 3s lol, it just doesnt seem right, but hey, he made 1 out of 3 not to mention 1 was beyond half court.... So thats not horrible I suppose. Dampier played really well. Only 1 missed FG right? Or, at least thats what I saw.. Very good, very good


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dampier needs more games like that, I really don't understand why he can't do that on a more consistant base, he has the tools to do it. Dirk is Dirk, but the other players have to step up if he is not on the court.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Good all 'round effort, was it not? 

Offensively and defensively, good pressure applied and it seemed to keep the Bulls from finding a rhythm. Damp played as well as you could ask, Dirk found a groove, and yes, Devin seems to know it's now or never.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I thought we came out of the gate with alot of intensity and as we have the last 6 games, suffered a let down in the 2nd quarter. I watched the Mavs come away from their bench when the 2nd quarter started. Avery sat Dirk down to give him some rest and for some reason the lineup he had on the court was just flat out lost. They didn't know who to go to on the Offensive end and got extremely lazy on the defensive end. I think Avery is going to have to find a good lineup to start the 2nd quarter with if he is going to be giving Dirk early rest minutes. Hopefully this issue will go away when JHo comes back. 

I was watching Damp have a monster game, everyone around my seat was talking about how great he was playing, and while I was very pleased with his play all I could do is wonder why he doesn't give this type of performance night after night. I wasn't overly-excited with his play, it was the type of play that you expect out of a big man with a contract his size. Either way, his play last night was a huge difference maker. I can only pray that he keeps it up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I was watching Damp have a monster game, everyone around my seat was talking about how great he was playing, and while I was very pleased with his play all I could do is wonder why he doesn't give this type of performance night after night.


Ben Wallace had a lot to do with it, believe it or not - he just hasn't settled in yet; but to turn that around, Damp was juiced about going up against Big Ben. 

He should be juiced about that paycheck. :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, in your opinion who's emerging as the leader of this team?

Dirk
JET
JHo
Stack
Harris
Damp

Frankly, the list should be:

Dirk
JET
Stack

Which one actually LEADS the team?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

This is Dirks team. While he's not an emotional leader, this team goes as he goes. JET provides the emotional leadership that we need. He's the one who will call the players only meetings and give the halftime speeches to get the guys fired up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I heard a bite yesterday with DA, and they asked him who would assume the leadership role now that he's gone. His answer was, "Stack, no doubt". 

But I think early on, it's been more of a feeling out process. I like the body language of Devin, and Dirk's been quietly effective among others.

My early nomination would be Avery.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Only time will tell, but I really don't believe we have this one big leader. We have one best player, but there's no need to have only one guy who leads this team.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Our ball movement is so much better when JHo isn't playing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Our ball movement is so much better when JHo isn't playing.


Hot sports opinion. :biggrin: 

I think that - among other things - will change as players get acclimated with one another.


----------

